# Another Blackberry



## gaudet (May 18, 2009)

Decided to get an early jump on this one as I already had the berries juiced.

Must prepped with:

2 gallons Blackberry juice
1 gallon boiled water with 8 pounds sugar dissolved
Added more water to the six gallon mark
5 cups sugar added to bring SG to 1.080
2 TBS Yeast Nutrient
1 TBS Yeast energizer
1 TBS Wine Tannin
1 TBS Acid blend
1 TBS Pectic enzyme to be added prior to fermentation

Yeast starter made with
½ cup water
½ cup blackberry juice
1 TBS sugar
½ tsp yeast nutrient
½ tsp yeast energizer
Lalvin 71B-1122 (cause I still have not gotten any Cotes yet)


----------



## Waldo (May 19, 2009)

How many lbs of berries did it take to get the two gallon of juice gaudet?


----------



## smokegrub (May 19, 2009)

Gaudet:

I used quite a bit more juice than you in my last blackberry:

15 qt blackberry juice
Water to 6 1/4 gal
6 1/4 t nutrient
3 1/4 t pectic enzyme
3 1/4 t acid blend
Sugar (to SG 1.090)
6 Campden tablets
Montrachet
1 1/2 oz medium toast American Oak Cubes
Back-sweetened to SG 1.01

Otherwise, our recipes are about the same.

I believe this to be the best wine I have made, by far.

Good luck with yours.


----------



## gaudet (May 19, 2009)

Waldo,

I juiced 6 one gallon bags of berries last week and got 14 quarts or 3.5 gallons of pure blackberry juice. Weighed out the berries were 31 pounds counting the ziplock baggies






Smokegrub,

I will probably use some more juice to top off when racking. I figure at least another quart maybe two. I think that juicing with the steamer then canning makes an ideal situation. You reserve a couple quarts of your juice for backsweetening. If you don't use or need them, you have extra for jams, jellies, or maybe even more wine.


The yeast starter is running nicely. Its already got a head of foam on it. Someone on another site that steam juices said that he uses 1 quart pure juice per gallon of wine to achieve his wines. I would guess thats a matter of personal opinion. 

By my calculations it took 2.2#'s of fruit to make a quart of juice (if you divide 31#'s/14 quarts)


----------



## smokegrub (May 19, 2009)

That is precisely the yield I had from my blackberries last year.


----------



## vcasey (May 19, 2009)

Gaudet we seem to be running neck and neck making close to the same wines! I'll be starting a blackberry as soon as I bottle my blueberry. Hubby just discovered we only have one bottle of the blackberry left. He asked how long before we have more. When I told him the last batch was 2 years in the bottle he said "I have to wait that long?" Maybe he'll make a blackberry beer to pass the time .........
VPC


----------



## gaudet (May 19, 2009)

vcasey said:


> Gaudet we seem to be running neck and neck making close to the same wines! I'll be starting a blackberry as soon as I bottle my blueberry. Hubby just discovered we only have one bottle of the blackberry left. He asked how long before we have more. When I told him the last batch was 2 years in the bottle he said "I have to wait that long?" Maybe he'll make a blackberry beer to pass the time .........VPC



Or maybe he'll build you a winery complete with a large cellar to triple your output





Thats what I'd do anyways.....

Funny you should mention blueberry, cause thats the next one up on deck for me as soon as we go get some of them delicious critters in a couple weeks. I figure the blackberry will be in the carboy by then. I have two 5 gallon carboys open for business along with some carbabies. I need just enough to make 6 gallons or so. I might even make a 3 gallon blueberry melomel this season to go along with the 3 gallon blackberry melomel I am planning.


----------



## vcasey (May 19, 2009)

I just bottled my blueberry, blackberry and black&amp;blueberry melomels. I used clover with the blackberry, OB with the blueberry and I made enough to combine the extra because I want to see how both types of honey combine with each other. 
Way to funny ........
VPC


----------



## gaudet (May 19, 2009)

Quick question before I add the pectic enzyme.

It says add 1/2 tsp per gallon of juice.

Does that mean add 1/2 tsp for the amount of juice used or for the total gallons of the must. I've been adding 1/2 tsp per gallon of must. 

This batch of blackberry I used 2 gallons of juice. Do I add 1 tsp of pectic enzyme or do I add 3 tsp?


----------



## vcasey (May 19, 2009)

I generally add per gallon of must.
VPC


----------



## Tom (May 19, 2009)

OK guy somewhat off topic.

If you were to use your steamer/juicer for making a f-pac yould you add pectic enzyme to the f-pac?


----------



## vcasey (May 19, 2009)

I haven't, but then I never considered that. I suppose it would depend on how long you are willing to let it sit.
VPC


----------



## gaudet (May 19, 2009)

I was wondering that too Tepe. Maybe the alcohol already present prevents the haze from forming. I know you have to let it sit longer to clear. And I guess you could always add a little pectic enzyme to it while bulk aging.


----------



## Tom (May 19, 2009)

Do you use it for f-pacs?

Who else would use a steamer to make f-pacs.

Answers answers


----------



## gaudet (May 19, 2009)

tepe said:


> Do you use it for f-pacs?
> 
> Who else would use a steamer to make f-pacs.
> 
> Answers answers</font>



I have never made a f-PAC. I would use mine to do it though. It seems like the best way to achieve an f-PAC.


----------



## Tom (May 19, 2009)

I think I would add pectic enzymejust to keep the pectin haze away. One suggestion. After you get the "juice" maybe simmer it down some to concentrate the "flavor". 

What do you think?


----------



## smokegrub (May 19, 2009)

This juice is already highly concentrated so, if I wanted to add additional fruit flavor analogous to an F-Pac, I would just add the juice without further concentration. I may try that with a small batch this year, assuming there are some berries. I received word today that the area where I pick had a bad freeze last night.


----------



## gaudet (May 19, 2009)

Thanks for the info Grubby, I will hope for the best for your blackberry patch.


----------



## gaudet (May 19, 2009)

Pics for this one are done

Enjoy

Must with pectic enzyme before I stirred it thoroughly






I'm taking votes on this reading. I think its 1.090 , but it could be 1.088






Another shot, tell me what you would read it as?






The yeast starter bottle, with my lucky dog angel ornament. It was frothing just my my dog used to.


----------



## Tom (May 19, 2009)

I say 1.088

Looks nice and dark. 3 gallon?

What yeast U using


----------



## gaudet (May 19, 2009)

Its 6 gallon batch

Used Lalvin 71B-1122 (cause I still have not gotten any Cotes yet)

I'm leaning towards the 1.088 myself..... Either way its right at the 12% mark I was shooting for.


----------



## gaudet (May 20, 2009)

And away they go. Small ring of foam on the surface for now. I suspect they will be kicking well tonight and tomorrow morning.


----------



## Wade E (May 20, 2009)

1.089 just to be a real PIT!


----------



## Tom (May 20, 2009)

wade said:


> 1.089 just to be a real PIT!


Wade you mean PITA ? LOL


----------



## Wade E (May 20, 2009)

YEP!


----------



## Tom (May 20, 2009)

wade said:


> YEP!




Nah !
You are never PIT_ !


----------



## gaudet (May 25, 2009)

Checked the sg this morning and its racking time............... just below 1.010 Its still fermenting pretty nice. It looks weak colored in the racking tube, but I have some juice to take care of that once its racked again off the lees.

And done VOILA.......


----------



## Wayne1 (May 25, 2009)

That looks awesome! Our local Corks Crew club is going blackberry picking this next weekend and I look forward to trying this one!


----------



## Waldo (May 26, 2009)

The wine looks great buddy but that wine rack in the background looks pitiful...Put some bottles in it !!!


----------



## gaudet (May 26, 2009)

Working on it Waldo. The racks to the left that you didn't see look better! Cluttered, but better.


----------



## smokegrub (May 26, 2009)

Looks great! I especially like the bottom rack.


----------



## Waldo (May 26, 2009)

WooHooooooooooo Thats what I'm talking about now !!!


----------



## gaudet (May 26, 2009)

Thank you....

Got a grand total of 128 bottles on the rack with another potential 150 in carboys in various stages of readiness.


----------



## smokegrub (May 27, 2009)

Did you build the rack or purchase it?


----------



## gaudet (May 27, 2009)

It was purchased. I don't have the talent nor the tools to build a wine rack like that. I have another one in the garage that I use for empty bottles, but its not near as nice as this one.


----------



## smokegrub (May 27, 2009)

That makes me feel a bit better! My self-made racks are trash by comparison, however, they get the job done. I have an old friend who enjoys woodworking so I may challenge him to make me some like yours.


----------



## gaudet (May 27, 2009)

I can take better photos and measurements if you want them.


----------



## smokegrub (May 27, 2009)

Thanks, but I feel there will be detailed plans and specs already available.


----------



## gaudet (Jun 20, 2009)

As of June 13, I started the second batch of blackberry. I now have 12 gallons going.

I pitched lalvin K1-V1116 on 6-14. 
Measured the OG on 6-18 and it went from 1.092 to 1.082, I stirred it well and covered it back up. Figured it was going to be a slow ferment. I stirred the must again today and took another measurement of the SG. This time I was surprised to see it had dropped to 1.040 in two days. Nice little burst of fermenting there. Will post some pictures when I get the time.


----------



## Tom (Jun 21, 2009)

gaudet said:


> As of June 13, I started the second batch of blackberry. I now have 12 gallons going.
> 
> I pitched lalvin K1-V1116 on 6-14.
> Measured the OG on 6-18 and it went from 1.092 to 1.082, I stirred it well and covered it back up. Figured it was going to be a slow ferment. I stirred the must again today and took another measurement of the SG. This time I was surprised to see it had dropped to 1.040 in two days. Nice little burst of fermenting there. Will post some pictures when I get the time.





F Y I
When using 1116 add some yeast nutrient. This could be why it seemed to start slow the first 2 days.
Whats the recipe?
I just scored Blackberry for $1.25 a pound so. ... fill in the blanks.
I'm guessing you used your steam juicer?


----------



## gaudet (Jun 21, 2009)

Tepe,

I've kind of gotten in the habit of using nutrient and energizer in all my batches. And of course it was steam juicer juice.......

Off the top of my head since I am not at home right now. 

a 6 galllon batch

2 gallons pure juice
10 pounds sugar dissolved into 1 gallon boiling water
filled the primary to the 6 gallon mark (just like the last time




)

1/4 tsp k-meta
energizer according to directions
nutrient according to directions
tannin according to directions ( I think I added them, but would have to check the official recipe)
pectic enzyme the next day, and then the k1-v1116

I have the lid loosely on the fermenter, but did not stir it until the 4th day. I think it kicked into overdrive after the stirring. I will probably rack it to glass on Friday, that will be the 7th day (providing the sg is in agreement)

The other batch of blackberry I started on May 18 was my template for this one. Its actually clearing pretty nicely right now in the wine closet.


----------



## Tom (Jun 21, 2009)

How many pounds of Bleckberry did you use.


----------



## gaudet (Jun 21, 2009)

Its hard to say, but guestimating the amount of blackberries steamed was 55 pounds and I got 24 quarts. It equals about 2.3 # of berries per quart. I used 8 quarts initially and then added a 9th quart to top up. So I'd have to say I used about 21 pounds of berries in the batch. It should work out between 3&amp;4 pounds per gallon

I'm guessing you think I should have used more juice like say 3 gallons... C'mon I can take it........


----------



## Tom (Jun 21, 2009)

Here's the thing. It's OK!





The more #'s of fruit = more body. I would also like FLAVOR ! Add a F-Pac!





So, it's a trade off. It its kinda thin add a few bananna's


----------



## gaudet (Jun 21, 2009)

tepe said:


> Here's the thing. </font>It's OK!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was thinking about that too. Last years batch was thin, but I used the berries themselves and might not have extracted all the juice I could have.

This year's batch looks much darker already, and I haven't really tasted it yet, but I think it will be pretty good. I back sweetened the first batch and I will do the same for the second batch. I will allow this one to age quite a bit longer than the previous years batch. Besides I have a few more 1 year old wines to chose from to keep me distracted from drinking the new wines. 

I think I need to take up brewing beer too LOL


----------



## Tom (Jun 21, 2009)

Make a F-PAC ! Use your steamer.

Just take 2 quarts of steamed fruit for starters and sweeten.


----------



## vcasey (Jun 21, 2009)

gaudet said:


> Besides I have a few more 1 year old wines to chose from to keep me distracted from drinking the new wines.
> 
> I think I need to take up brewing beer too LOL



It does help to have a nice stock to pick from and let the new stuff age. I'll be starting my blackberry this week or next or the week after, the berries are frozen and not going anywhere. 
We went to the Tampa Bay Brew Company so hubby could enjoy a beer tasting today and he is inspired to start brewing again. Now he just has to decide what to brew.
VC


----------



## gaudet (Jul 16, 2009)

Both batches are stabilized and henceforth banished to the wine closet. I will try to forget about them until September/October


----------



## Cracked Cork (Jul 17, 2009)

One thing you guys might try if you get enough berries is to use 100% steamed juice, dissolving the sugar in the hot juice as you go so you can keep track of the volume with the sugar in it. Its a very good wine but you got to have the berries to pull it off. Crackedcork


----------



## Tom (Jul 17, 2009)

And have you done this? If so, how many #'s for 6 gal of steamed juice?


----------



## Cracked Cork (Jul 17, 2009)

I dont really keep good records of yield from the juicer, but my usual expectations are a gallon of juice from 10 pounds of whatever berry I am juicing, plus you have to leave room for the sugar too. Crackedcork




tepe said:


> And have you done this? If so, how many #'s for 6 gal of steamed juice?</font>


----------



## gaudet (Sep 25, 2009)

Racked both 6 gallon carboys today and added 1/4 tsp k-meta for preservative. I transferred from an italian carboy to a mexican one and had about 2-3 glasses leftover wine to taste. Carboy 1 was backsweetened with 2#'s sugar. That was the one I got the extra wine from and whoo boy I think it was pretty darn good. Carboy #2 is dry with no backsweetening at this time and I did have a glass of it earlier and thought that it wasn't too bad for a dry wine. Anyways I am looking forward to having a good bunch of wine to enjoy in a few months........


----------



## Tom (Sep 25, 2009)

And you are on your way.. 
I hope you added sorbate.


----------



## gaudet (Sep 25, 2009)

tepe said:


> And you are on your way..
> I hope you added sorbate.



Sorbate added to both carboys on previous rackings...............


----------



## Wade E (Sep 25, 2009)

blackberry makes a nice wine which makes up for all the blood that has been shed picking!


----------



## vcasey (Sep 26, 2009)

wade said:


> blackberry makes a nice wine which makes up for all the blood that has been shed picking!



Thats the truth! I racked my Blackberry Wine onto oak yesterday and had a bit leftover to taste - Yum!
VC


----------



## Goodfella (Sep 26, 2009)

I am getting excited to start my Blackberry Port. (in about 2 weeks)


MY brother picked me wild Blackberries from the coast of Oregon. 


Are you ready for this...... Drum roll please................. 40 POUNDS!!!!


I think I am going to use them all on a 3 gallon batch of Port!!!


----------



## gaudet (Sep 26, 2009)

Goodfella,

you got more than enough to make a great 5 or 6 gallon batch. Don't make less than 5 gallons or I promise you will be sorry.


----------



## Goodfella (Sep 26, 2009)

What would the negative effect be?


I have thought that might make it to acidic???


I want it strong since its a Port. So I was considering 8-10 pounds per gallon and a strong f-pack.


What would you guys here suggest?


----------



## smokegrub (Sep 26, 2009)

When I have made blackberry by fermenting the fruit, I have found that it necessary to remove the fruit after no more than 4 days in primary. Otherwise, the wine was bitter because of the high tannin in the seeds. I now steam-juice all my fruit and my blackberry wine is fermented using traditional methods and is wonderful. With the huge amount of fruit you plan to use I would be especially concerned with the potential for bitterness.

You may wish to make a gallon of port using the pounds per gallon berries you had planned and freeze the remainder. You can then taste the finished port and decide what you want to do with the remaining berries.


----------



## Goodfella (Sep 27, 2009)

What would be the most pounds per gallon I should use for a Port?


----------



## Waldo (Sep 28, 2009)

I would use no more than 7lbs


----------



## Goodfella (Sep 28, 2009)

What would the negative effect be if using more?


----------



## greham (Oct 3, 2009)

May look like http://blogwinemaker.blogspot.com/


----------



## Tom (Oct 3, 2009)

Well last week I started my Blackberry using 36#'s for 6 gallons. Racked yesterday and what a RICH color!
Today I scored 12#'s of Blackberry for $5.00 ! This will be my F-Pac. Think I have enough for a real strong flavor?


----------



## gaudet (Oct 3, 2009)

tepe said:


> Well last week I started my Blackberry using 36#'s for 6 gallons. Racked yesterday and what a RICH color!</font>
> Today I scored 12#'s of Blackberry for $5.00 ! This will be my F-Pac. Think I have enough for a real strong flavor?</font>



I think you have it covered Tepe...........

Boy I never have that kind of luck scoring fruit and such......


----------

